# And The Pulpits Are Silent...



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 6, 2008)

Dave Daubenmire -- ...and the Pulpits Are Silent

For among my people are found wicked men: they lay wait, as he that setteth snares; they set a trap, they catch men. As a cage is full of birds, so are their houses full of deceit: therefore they are become great, and waxen rich. They are waxen fat, they shine: yea, they overpass the deeds of the wicked: they judge not the cause, the cause of the fatherless, yet they prosper; and the right of the needy do they not judge. Shall I not visit for these things? saith the LORD: shall not my soul be avenged on such a nation as this? Jeremiah 5:26-31


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 6, 2008)

unChristian

learn how "un-christian" you are.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 6, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> unChristian
> 
> learn how "un-christian" you are.



Rick Warren and Brian Maclaren...enough said


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> unChristian
> 
> learn how "un-christian" you are.




Luke 6:22 Blessed are ye, when men shall hate you, and when they shall separate you from their company, and shall reproach you, and cast out your name as evil, for the Son of man's sake. 23 Rejoice ye in that day, and leap for joy: for, behold, your reward is great in heaven: for in the like manner did their fathers unto the prophets.


----------



## CDM (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CDM (Mar 11, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > unChristian
> ...





Does anyone know who the two Metrosexuals are?


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you go to the full list of contributors? It's like it's a listing of motivational speakers and church gurus (so long as you have terms like 'growth' or 'fastest growing' attached to your congregation). And it seems you have to be somewhat theologically 'hip' for the new age. Like this guy:



> Jim lives in inner-city Washington, D.C., with his wife, Joy Carroll, one of the first women ordained in the Church of England and author of Beneath the Cassock: The Real-life Vicar of Dibley, and their sons, Luke (8) and Jack (3). He is a Little League baseball coach.



Go to the 'tell your story' section and it gets a whole lot weirder. If that's possible.


----------

